# ok, think I found the perfect pony



## Frisky Fields mini (Aug 24, 2004)

ok, I found a pony that is 13H 20 years old and in my price range....she is in the next state over and I even managed to find a hauler.....I have a few pending questions I will ask once I have a chance to give the seller a call.....but it is almost like I am looking for excuses now NOT to purchase her!!!!

I am just soo afraid of buying a pony over the net for my daughter....but I have searched within state and have found nothing that compares to a few I have found from neighboring states......has anyone put thier trust in a seller to by a pony over the net that was to be their childs first mount??? have I covered all the basics with my questions? I think I have actually ALMOST annoyed the seller to death with all the motherly questions!! LOL but she has been great in answering them ALL...

this pony has been in the 4H circuit for 11 years and that is what we are looking to get involoved with....not competively but just for fun. This pony seems almost too good to be true?? but she is 20....she has taught the sellers 3 girls to ride and took them each all the way through 4H. stnads tied, rides off alone....stands for hours for grooming and is a "safe" pony.....

ugh.....what am I waiting for???

Terri


----------



## lyn_j (Aug 24, 2004)

[SIZE=14pt]Terri while 20 is not ancient for a pony I would ask a lot of health related questions like....shape of her teeth, soundness, has she ever foundered... does she require a special diet etc. Dont be scared just be informed.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## runamuk (Aug 24, 2004)

Sounds just right and a 20 year old pony is nothing to be afraid of the number one health question I would ask is "has she ever foundered" and back it up with close up photo's of the feet.........we have a pushing 30 pony who has been there and done that but in his previous life he had been foundered so we have to manage his feet and diet more carefully and he is only sound enough for very small beginning riders anymore..... I love the oldies and with good management you could get another 10 years out of this pony.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Sep 7, 2004)

a 20 yr old been there done that SERVICABLY sound meaning might need bute and such to get around some times pony is worth there weight in gold.

My daughters first mount was a 22 yr old T/B 16 hands.. great guy had been to Madison Square Garden so many times showing as a child hunter he took great care of her and packed her around all the time and loved it that was his job and he took great pride in it.


----------

